# Langlebigkeit von SSD



## Hood (3. August 2011)

Wenn Ihr euch fragt wie oft man SSD beschreiben kann, dann seht hier:

SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm

Die User dort beschreiben SSD mit Daten, die Intel 320 mit 40GB hat schon über 250 TiB ausgehalten und am herstellergegebenen Wear Level von Null, läuft immer noch an Schnürchen.
Die OCZ Vertex 2 mit 40GB, die im Vergleich zur Intel auf 34nm statt 25nm Chips hatte schon nach 24 TiB erhebliche Einbrüche!

Aber generell sieht man das die SSDs länger halten als es sich die Hersteller zutrauen! 

Oder was meint Ihr wie lange eure SSD hält und welche geschriebene Daten / Wear Level / neu zugeordnete Sektoren habt Ihr?


----------



## dj*viper (3. August 2011)

kannst es mit ssd life auslesen, bei mir steht so ca 20 jahre XD


----------



## Hood (3. August 2011)

Die Jahreswerte sind ja nur Theorie. Die Vertex 2 hat ja nur ein paar Wochen gehalten, trotz 34nm .


----------



## Sigma100 (3. August 2011)

Glaub ich auch nicht das die SSD noch 20 Jahre lang hält


----------



## usbstick42 (4. August 2011)

bei manchen HDD´s gibts bereits nach nen paar tagen neu zugeordnete sektoren. denke mal da muß man glück mit der ssd haben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

Ach ich denke das wird so sein wie mit den HDD, nach fünf Jahren wird sie ausgetauscht für ne schnellere und wenn sie dann nach 5-8 Jahren dann doch ausfällt wird man sagen, war ja klar war schon alt. Im Prinzip meine ich das wird sein wie mit den HDD und nichts anderes.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich denke das wird so sein wie mit den HDD, nach fünf Jahren wird sie ausgetauscht für ne schnellere und wenn sie dann nach 5-8 Jahren dann doch ausfällt wird man sagen, war ja klar war schon alt. Im Prinzip meine ich das wird sein wie mit den HDD und nichts anderes.



Ich denke auch das eine SSD mindestens so lange "lebt" wie ein Pc. Eigentlich halten SSDs Jahrzehnte, aber so lange will man eine SSd garnicht haben, denn dann gibt es schon wieder was Neues.


----------



## axxo (4. August 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> kannst es mit ssd life auslesen, bei mir steht so ca 20 jahre XD


 
Beim Sandforce Controller ist dieser Wert von so einigen Parametern abhängig, die der Hersteller konfigurieren kann, allerdings sind bei einer Vertex 10 Jahre das Maximum was bei der Berechnung herauskommen kann.


----------



## Hood (5. August 2011)

Naja ... wenn man eine SSD nicht beschreibt hält sie wohl auch endlos 
Der Sandforce hat aber eine Throtteling - Funktion die Schreibvorgänge ausbremst damit die SSD einen vorgegebenen Zeitraum lang lebt (Ich sag nur Garantiedauer  )
Konkret: die SSD wird nach viel Schreiben gezwungen langsam zu sein!


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

Ich habe meine G.Skill Falcon jetzt über 1 Jahr, sie hat gute 1200 Betriebsstunden runter und wird als primärer Datenträger für alles benutzt (ohne eine Backup HDD) - dürfte als schon etliche TB geschaufelt haben (kann ich das irgendwo nachlesen?). Aktuell zeigt sie mir einen Zustand von 89% an.

Ich denke sie hält schon noch 5-10 Jahre dieser Belastung stand...


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

meine SSD hab auch schon über 2500 stunden gerödelt und einiges an daten geschaufelt.
Rennt auch noch ohne irgend nen Problem,


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

na ja 2500 Stunden is ja auch noch nich soooo lange


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

ich schalte meinen rechner über nacht auch aus


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2011)

meine ssds laufen auch noch alle ohne beanstandung... sogar meine erste supertalent mit indilinx macht keinerlei mucken bis jetzt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das eine SSD mindestens so lange "lebt" wie ein Pc. Eigentlich halten SSDs Jahrzehnte, aber so lange will man eine SSd garnicht haben, denn dann gibt es schon wieder was Neues.


 
Own3r

Das du da aber mal etwas ganz falsches erzählst solte dir aber klar sein. 
Die Lebensdauer einer SSD hängt von der Anzahl ihrer Schreibvorgänge/Schreibzyklen ab.
Legst du also eine neue SSD in den Schrank ist sie ein Lebenlang dein Freund. 
Nur aktive im PC, halten die Dinger von 3.000-10.000 Schreibzyklen im Konsumerbereich.
Im Industribereich sind es etwa 1-5Mio Schreibzyklen bis die SSD das Zeitliche segnet. 

Eine HDD hingegen hält mal locker 10Mrd. Schreibzyklen aus. 
Also nix mit "long-live SSD" im Konsumerbereich... und für so toll Industrie SSD kannst mal schnell 800-1000Euro auf den Tisch legen.
Und dann bekommst aber nur 64GB oder weniger. xDD 


LG EDDIE

Egal wie lange eine SSD nun hält oder nicht oder wie lange sie schon gelaufen ist. 
Die Aussage meine "SSD hat 1000-2000-3000Std. auf dem Buckel" hat keine Ausagekraft. 
Es liegt nur an der Anzahl der Schreibzyklen. Je mehr davon die SSD macht um so schneller macht sie den Arsch hoch. 
Die SSD kann wen die Zellen Def. sind die Daten noch lesen aber halt nicht mehr schreiben.


----------



## Muetze (5. August 2011)

vllt klingt das jetzt nach rausgeschmissenen Geld, allerdings zu HDD - Zeiten hab ich meine Festplatten auch im Zyklus von mindestens 3 Jahren getauscht...

Ne SSD, hat im wesentliche 2 Vorteile: 

- Schnell Datenrate, da keine mechanischen Komponenten wie Rotierende Platten, Schreib/Lese-Kopf
- Robust in mobilen Geräten, da keine mechanischen Teile 


Da Pfeiff ich doch eher drauf ob die jetzt 2 oder 4 Jahre hebt, wer mim Laptop ma eiliger hat wird sie nicht mehr missen wollen 

P.s. mit der SSD ein lebenlang im Schrank, geht aber auch nur wenn da keine Daten drauf sind den die Zellen verlieren nach X-Jahren auch ma ihre Ladung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2011)

Und außerdem altert Elektronik auch wenn sie nicht benutzt wird, Oxidation ist nur eins der Phänomene die dafür sorgen das die Speicherchips mit der Zeit sterben. Ich denke bei normalen Gebrauch ist eine Lebensdauer von Fünf Jahren realistisch!


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2011)

@EDDIE2Fast

Wenn man sich allerdings eine SSD einbaut und nicht bencht o.Ä. Experimente macht, sondern immer nur im Internet surft und Office macht, dann hält so eine SSD sehr lange, länger als ein PC in der Verwaltung eines Betriebes laufen würde (manchmal sind solche PC ca. 10 Jahre lang in Verwendung). Also kann man schon sagen, dass die SSD einen PC "überlebt".


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> @EDDIE2Fast
> 
> Wenn man sich allerdings eine SSD einbaut und nicht bencht o.Ä. Experimente macht, sondern immer nur im Internet surft und Office macht, dann hält so eine SSD sehr lange, länger als ein PC in der Verwaltung eines Betriebes laufen würde (manchmal sind solche PC ca. 10 Jahre lang in Verwendung). Also kann man schon sagen, dass die SSD einen PC "überlebt".



Sag mal own3r weist du eiglich was dein PC im Hintergrund macht wen du Surfst oder ähnliches ?
Dein PC schreibst immer Daten auf die SSD. 
Hier kann dann nur noch die Größe der SSD das Leben verlängern.
Schau einfach mal Hier rein Solid-State-Drive
und schau unter dem Punkt: "Verschleiß und Ausfallvorhersage (S.M.A.R.T.)".

Aber nur für Windows also fürs BS/OS eine 200GB Platte reinzubauen macht wieder kaum Sinn. Da der Preis in keinem Verhältniss zur Nutzung steht. 
Und wen deine PCs nur 5Jahre leben musst du mir mal erklären was du mit den Dingern machst. 

Freundlich Grüße EDDIE


----------



## Hood (5. August 2011)

@UnnerveD
Ich kann dir vermutlich sagen wie viele TB du schon geschrieben hast wenn du mir deine SMART - Werte (am besten mit DiskInfo) mit Hex Werten auf 10 [DEC] geben kannst. (unter Optionen-> erweiterte Optionen-> Hex-Wert einstellen) Selbst wenn der Controller die eigentlichen Schreibwerte nicht angibt nimmt er diese (meistens) zur Ermittlung des Wear Levels her. Daher lässt sich die geschriebene Menge z.t. daraus berechnen. Am besten du gibst mir einen Screenshot.

Aber prinzipiell: um so größer der Speicher der SSD, um so mehr kann sie an geschriebenen TB aushalten.


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal own3r weist du eiglich was dein PC im Hintergrund macht wen du Surfst oder ähnliches ?
> Dein PC schreibst immer Daten auf die SSD.
> Hier kann dann nur noch die Größe der SSD das Leben verlängern.



Ok, natürlich wird immer im Hintergrund was auf die SSD geschrieben. Es kommt natürlich auch auf die SSD drauf an wieviel Schreibzyklen die aushält. 

Aber eine SSD hält lang genug


----------

